

Why Your Startup Should Hire Honey Badgers - revicon
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericaswallow/2012/07/19/honey-badger-hiring-ariel-seidman-gigwalk/

======
jpluscplusm
_Entire_ article in one meaningless quote: "Honey badger employees, though,
“say ‘Screw it! I’ll figure out how to do this!’ They’ll find a way to get
things done.” says Seidman".

Don't waste your time. Truism crossed with BS. without anything /actionable/.

~~~
Caligula
Forbes quality is awful. I suspect it is auto generated using some huge n-gram
corpus that generates random garbage.

~~~
anthonyb
Honey Badger don't care. Honey Badger just gonna write an article. "Screw it,"
says the Honey Badger, "I don't need a point."

------
purephase
What did I just read? Are forbes tech/blog articles all automatically voted up
or something? This is terrible.

~~~
hkmurakami
I feel like article actually hurts the startup's hiring prospects going
forward. I find myself actively trying to forget those sentences I just
consumed.

------
ojbyrne
Ninja/rockstar/let's pick yet another stupid name. Or we could actually try
"skilled engineer."

------
anthonyb
aka. How to get your startup bitten by a snake, attacked by Jackals and/or
stung by bees.

~~~
anthonyb
No, seriously - if your employees are "fearless", and just jump in with no
regard for the consequences, then you're going to lose.

I've lost count of the number of times I've had to clean up after honey badger
go-getter types, who should've thought for five minutes before jumping in.

